# The Halloween Expo, Denver, CO



## thehalloweenexpo (Jun 18, 2009)

I know some of you have heard about the up-coming Halloween Expo in Denver, CO this September 4th, 5th and 6th. For those of you that haven't, you can check it on at thehalloweenexpo.com.

I would like some feedback from the community and those of you in the Halloween and/or Haunt industry here on one specific topic; dates. We have taken every consideration we could think of when choosing the dates for this year's show, however we obviously missed the fact that the dates we selected are during most of the industry's busiest weekend and many manufacturers, haunters or retailers will not be able to attend for that reason.

The main driving point behind the expo is to help out small businesses that want or need to get their companies and products in front of consumers, a great opportunity to do just that. Looking ahead, *should we choose to change the date of the expo for next year, would you come and exhibit and if so what dates do you think would seem appropriate?* 

Please keep in mind that this is a show designed to bring in the general public and according to our market surveys and research, typically the general public (excluding home haunters and hard-core Halloween fanatics such as yourselves) would not really be interested in attending a Halloween related event outside of the fall. Our primary audience is consumers, the public, and the primary goal of the expo from that perspective is to provide shopping, family entertainment and fun for a wide demographic of people.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

I very much am planning on being there. 
I like the dates myself, that being a slow time of the year, but of course I am not in the industry.
I want to see more of this in the Denver area myself.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

I did send an e-mail through the site on this, I am interested in working the show on Friday and was wondering what was needed to be involved.


----------



## thehalloweenexpo (Jun 18, 2009)

Kooka, thanks! We got your message and I just sent you a response. I'll post it here simply because I think it has some good information for everyone.

Thank you very much for your interest in the Halloween Expo for 2009. We are definitely excited about putting on a great show.

We had anticipated having the Halloween Expo this September, however due to a majority of our exhibitors' budgets and unavailability for that weekend we will most likely need to postpone the event for next year. This will allow us to get a bit more community and industry support for the show as well as give us more opportunity to get sponsors early on as most interested companies wanted at least a year's notice in order to sponsor the event.

We will have the website updated within the next 30 days right after we receive and confirm our new show dates at the Colorado Convention Center for next year.

If you are still interested in being involved for next year, we have plenty of areas we could use help both preparing for the show as well as during show hours (haunters, candy stations, ticket sales, etc). Feel free to drop us a line any time with any questions you may have; we'll be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

That really bites. I was looking forwards to it.
Hopefully next year it will all come together better. 
Hopefully things will be good for me be able to work it then as well.
I'll be keeping up with the site for updates on this.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

I honestly think you made a decision in the best interest of everyone.
Your organization, vendors, and guests will all benefit from getting feedback from those in the industry who have been involved in halloween events.

If I can offer any feedback, please feel free to get in touch with me.

I also will be happy to pass on any queries to the Halloween and Haunt Vendor Association. As a group we have had significant impact with a number of the shows that have occured this past year and those moving forward.
The group as a whole can can provide a wealth of information.
Our members have a combined trades experience well over 200 years.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG!! Why haven't I heard of this until just now?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

This thread should have been updated in addition to the member introduction thread.   



thehalloweenexpo said:


> We had anticipated having the Halloween Expo this September, however due to a majority of our exhibitors' budgets and unavailability for that weekend we will most likely need to postpone the event for next year. This will allow us to get a bit more community and industry support for the show as well as give us more opportunity to get sponsors early on as most interested companies wanted at least a year's notice in order to sponsor the event.
> 
> We will have the website updated within the next 30 days right after we receive and confirm our new show dates at the Colorado Convention Center for next year.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't wait to go!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh Man! Serious bummer that we Denverites/Coloradoans will have to wait another year for this! Understandably so, but still a BIG GIANT bummer.


----------

